# Scioto river in dowtown columbus



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

i was going to fish portage lakes today but then someone came up with the bright idea of instead fishing in a RIVER that ive never fished before. Whatever.
going to columbus soon, so some tips on whats in there and how to fish it would be nice. unless theres somewheres else i can go?


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

I work downtown. The water is cold and stained. We haven't had any warm weather down here and, overall, the fishing stinks. You never know, though. Are you planning to fish from the bank? Or do you have access to a boat?


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

im planning on fishing from the bank.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

I guess you could fish off the bottom and maybe coax a cat to bite. Like I said, the water is still cold and the bass won't be very active. You never know though.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Cats..... that bank seems very steep.... hope i dont catch any that can break 10.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Don't fall in, or you'll be on our 11 o'clock news...


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

There should be eyes to catch below Greenlawn, along with Wipers. Don't let the stained water scare you, just throw bright colors and slow your retrieve down a bit.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

So how did u do? 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

havent went yet. didnt mention that im basically cursed, my plans changed SOO much today, right now im supposed to be in columbus sleeping, but im still here. going tomorrow. and thats a hopeful.

ive never caught a walleye before. any way to get in there? spots? im not a columbus native.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

It will be Saugeye you are after, and there should be fair numbers below any number of Dams on the Scioto right about now. The trick is finding a presentation they will hit, this is especially crucial right now as the water is up a bit. Don't let that scare you though, they have no problem feeding in chocolate milk, and to be honest the water is actually beginning to clear up quite nicely.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

ok. and what should i use and how? completely new to this species of fish.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Try fishing corn for carp if you're right downtown. Cats are around too, use shad.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

shad huh? i knew i should have picked up some at the gorge...... anything else work for cats at this time of year?


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

chartruese/orange/pink grubs/swimbaits on the lightest jighead you can get away with*. Let them drop a bit at first, then begin a slow steady retrieve with momentary pauses and such. Or just let them bounce on the bottom while reeling. I'd also say to throw a stickbait or two but you'll probably loose them quick since you aren't familiar with the area. Good access for shore bound angers on both sides of Greenlawn, which btw can produce phenomenal S-eye fishing as well as early season Muskies. Not the greatest part of town, so keep your eyes open, but again the fishing can be excellent.

*heavy jigs will work too, although you might loose a few (like a dozen) before you figure out exactly what weight barely ticks the bottom. ]

If you need tackle R&R bait shop is just around the corner from Greenlawn on Front st.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

ok, thanks. ill keep my eyes open, im going with some others so it should be good.

BTW, i saw a thread down below about tightlining. i may try that.


----------



## blackhandbeagles (Mar 30, 2013)

If you have a CCW I would still take it.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

A CCW would be nice. But I've got 6 years and my mom wants a .45. That's going to be awhile.
Is the area that bad?


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

delete


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

uh......OK.
didn't get anything, was forced to leave too early. couldn't organize my thoughts while constantly being yelled it "its too cold" and other crud. and everyone wonders why I like fishing completely alone.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Where exactly did you fish? Btw, I waded a local river today in shorts, shallow water, and it was freaking cold. Come back when the weather is warm; can't beat the Scioto for variety and big fish...


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Deazl666 said:


> Where exactly did you fish? Btw, I waded a local river today in shorts, shallow water, and it was freaking cold. Come back when the weather is warm; can't beat the Scioto for variety and big fish...


But were your lips blue? LOL

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

under the bridge.


----------



## Tom8142 (Feb 18, 2012)

Ohio is an open carry state. Anytime I'm too far off the beaten path or out late fishing (I don't tend to fish in bad neighborhoods) I will open carry. Nothing deters trouble makers more than seeing you with a sidearm


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Tom8142 said:


> Ohio is an open carry state. Anytime I'm too far off the beaten path or out late fishing (I don't tend to fish in bad neighborhoods) I will open carry. Nothing deters trouble makers more than seeing you with a sidearm


I carry concealed when fishing alone. But, just to make sure I'm not bothered I smear some ketchup over my face and such on Alkaseltzer's- for a foaming effect. This is a great way to ensure you NEVER get crowded out of a spot!

Mr. A

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> under the bridge.


People wonder what the river will look like when the Main St. dam is removed and the downtown pool goes away, and I tell them to look below Greenlawn.

We have pulled a lot of trash out of there over the years.


----------

